
Canadian Cops Will Scan Social Media to Predict Who Could Go Missing - nwrk
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/mb8jzp/canadian-cops-will-scan-social-media-to-predict-who-could-go-missing
======
basetop
Right. Of course. "The children". It's amazing how "liberal" democracies use
"the children" as an excuse to spy on everyone and to take everyone's rights
away. At least the chinese or russians are honest about their
authoritarianism.

And why stop at social media? Why not go all the way and just install cameras
in people's home "to predict who could go missing"?

Canadians must feel warm inside knowing how much Big Brother loves them and
wants to look after their children.

~~~
sametmax
It was inevitable. We kept telling people to not give away their data like
that, that centralizing that much power in the GAFAS is dangerous, that
somebody will abuse it.

Few people listened, even fewer without labelling us as paranoid. Almost
nobody cared.

The problem is not that there are bad actors. Any sufficiently big and complex
social system will have them. We must live with them, it's part of reality,
like gravity.

The problem is that the rest of the actors are not thinking a second about
their life or actions. They don't build a society. They cruise through
existence.

This will always lead to pain.

------
aivisol
Reminds me the short story "All the Troubles of the World" by Isaac Asimov
where a supercomputer could predict future crimes of any individual in the
world.

------
cheez
Yeah... Right that's why they'll be doing it.

~~~
provolone
but think of the children

------
Jonnax
How does this even work?

If they post a lot then stop posting as often?

Talking about running away?

I know the younger generations have more of an online presence but I wonder
what they have in their risk factors.

~~~
OrgNet
They just want to log everything, and they thought this was the reason that
would sound most reasonable to the general population (hopefully they can
blame AI for choosing this reason, because it is very poor).

~~~
lexpar
That's really cynical, but I kind of believe it.

------
JudasGoat
It looks like "predictive policing" is already an outsourced thing.
www.predpol.com

~~~
devteambravo
Philip K. Dick was a visionary.

~~~
philipov
It was supposed to be a warning, not an guide book!

------
bookofjoe
Life imitates art:
[https://youtu.be/jdl6eAIx2K4](https://youtu.be/jdl6eAIx2K4)

------
thatoneuser
For your safety and protection, you now need to insert your recta-cam.

